# Bigger bar for saw?



## suprz (Oct 18, 2013)

Just wondering how my saw wood handle an 18 inch bar.  It is a Husky 137 e   I have the factory 16 inch bar on it now, but I would like alittle more length.  Thoughts?


----------



## BobUrban (Oct 18, 2013)

Not a good practice to put over size bar and chain on a saw - you are just making it work too hard.  This saw is probably at it's max with the 16 so I would guess you will be shortening it's life with an 18 set up. 

Unfortunately you likely need more CC's


----------



## BKInsert (Oct 18, 2013)

+1, I would NOT put a larger bar on this saw, 16 is the maximum this saw can handle.  If you need a 18" bar you would need to get a 50cc saw or larger.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 18, 2013)

You stepped up with that enamel-finish Jotul, seems like it's time to step up to a real saw.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 18, 2013)

Start watching ebay/c-list for a used 028 thru 038... or buy a new MS260 - MS362.  Figure 18" max @ 50cc, 20" max @ 60cc, sort of numbers.

Heck... you could even buy a bigger Husky... but I wouldn't.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 18, 2013)

The Husqvarna 137 is 36.3cc's.  You already have the longest bar I'd even consider running on it.  

Get a nice 60cc saw to run regular 3/8 pitch chain on a 20" bar.


----------



## wayneg (Oct 18, 2013)

A very general old-school rule is the max bar length is cubic centimeters divided by 3.  So a 54 cc saw can run up to an 18" bar, a 72 cc saw can run up to a 24" bar, and so on.  Of course specific saws and circumstances can be exceptions; I've run a 24" bar with a sharp skip-tooth chain on a 60 cc saw (with good compression) to cut big ash rounds before with great success.


----------



## jeffesonm (Oct 18, 2013)

If you're tight on cash, keep an eye on CL and you can find a good deal.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 18, 2013)

suprz said:


> Just wondering how my saw wood handle an 18 inch bar.  It is a Husky 137 e   I have the factory 16 inch bar on it now, but I would like alittle more length.  Thoughts?



If your gonna burn firewood year after year ..ect.  ect    Most of us here have at least a 2 saw set-up 1 smaller saw 40-55 cc range and one bigger saw  70-90 cc range.  If all you can afford is one saw get one around 55-65cc's mid range. Honestly i would'nt even own anything under 55 cc's .  Especially if your gonna be out cutting tree's down or bucking up rounds.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 19, 2013)

That fits my firewood saw history:

290
290, 361
(sold 290), 361, Makita 6401
361, 7901 (swapped larger P&C onto 6401)
346XP, 361, 7901

The last line indicates the saws I use regularly.  I have a few more saws, but they are projects.  Most of the time I use the 346XP, but the 361 and 7901 come out for larger wood.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 19, 2013)

JOHN BOY said:


> Honestly i would'nt even own anything under 55 cc's .  Especially if your gonna be out cutting tree's down or bucking up rounds.


I've owned 7 saws in the last two years, the largest being 85 cc's.  I even had a 122 cc saw home for a day or two to play.  Between yard clean-up, limbing, and making off lengths, the saw I use more than all my others combined is 35 cc.

I see many here, with smaller saws in their collection, making the same comment.  You just can't beat a 7 lb. top-handle saw for convenience... as long as you have something big to back it up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 20, 2013)

I have four saws that I use. One 65cc Poulan 405+ aka Pioneer P39 that can rip a car in half, a Chinese 52cc saw to play with and two Husqvarna 142 saws. The big Poulan at 23 pounds is just too damn heavy for a skinny 65 year old anymore. The Chinese saw is great but may blow up any day.

But to your question. The lil Huskys are this old guys light go to saws every day of the week. With the narrow kerf chains they would do fine with an 18" bar any day of the week. As the 137 probably will.

Don't listen to the dick size crap about saws here. A minute more getting through a round ain't no thang.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 20, 2013)

No one was imply implying that a 35 cc saw was no good or not needed , i no that everyone will do what works best for them .I think for the full time wood burner and firewood scrounger a 2 saw set-up is a must  Whether it be a 35 cc saw for limbing and a 60 cc saw or larger for big rounds Most 60 cc saws are 12-14 pds with a 20 inch bar .As far as a 35 cc saw taking a minute more to cut threw big rounds like the one BB has a pic of he's full of bologna .  It took at least 7 minutes for my 350 new chisel chain and 18 inch bar to cut threw a 28 inch round oak ,were as the 044 took maybe a minute . who in there right mind would want to cut 25 inch plus rounds with a 35 cc saw ,total waste of time !  Use the bigger saw BB.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 20, 2013)

I did too when these old arms could fling the big one around. Dang thing got heavier over the years. Don't know how that happened. But I have been amazed how fast those narrow kerf chains cut with a small saw.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 20, 2013)

I would take the 16" off and put a 14" on it and then buy a stihl 290 either used or new with an 18". Or sell what u got and buy a 290 stihl or husky rancher x55 saw with an 18" er


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a 372xp now even though its heavy it has been my go to the last few trips!!   It makes my stihl 390,  64cc, feel light!!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 20, 2013)

JOHN BOY said:


> *No one was imply implying that a 35 cc saw was no good or not needed *, i no that everyone will do what works best for them .I think for the full time wood burner and firewood scrounger a 2 saw set-up is a must  Whether it be a 35 cc saw for limbing and a 60 cc saw or larger for big rounds Most 60 cc saws are 12-14 pds with a 20 inch bar .As far as a 35 cc saw taking a minute more to cut threw big rounds like the one BB has a pic of he's full of bologna .  It took at least 7 minutes for my 350 new chisel chain and 18 inch bar to cut threw a 28 inch round oak ,were as the 044 took maybe a minute . who in there right mind would want to cut 25 inch plus rounds with a 35 cc saw ,total waste of time !  Use the bigger saw BB.



I was. A 35cc saw, by itself, is tantamount to useless for a wood cutter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 20, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I was. A 35cc saw, by itself, is tantamount to useless for a wood cutter.



A couple of 40cc ones are tantamount to nine cords of oak sitting behind this house. And the nine cords before them.

These oak stacks before them were all cut with Husky 142s too. Sixteen inch bars.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 20, 2013)

There are some great small saws out there and I enjoy using them, but time is an issue for me.  Maximizing the relatively little time I have for firewood production means using saws that cut through wood fast.   Can I cut a 25" oak with a 42cc/16" saw?  You bet, but it's going to take much longer. 

Putting it another way, the extra money I spend on more powerful or more comfortable saws (better anti-vibration and power-to-weight) is more than made back in increased production and less body aches.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 20, 2013)

Said well.!!  I don't want to spend an hour cutting ng up rounds to fill a pickup. Much easier to cut um all in 20 mins!!


----------



## MDFisherman (Oct 21, 2013)

Learn to use that 16" saw by starting your cut on the back of the log and rolling it towards you.

But I would get a bigger saw...  My 385 came with a 32" bar, since then I switched it to a 24".  My 55 rancher came with a 20" bar and I downsized to an 18" bar to keep the rpm's up.


----------

